# ED trip report - August 06



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Like others, I have enjoyed the pics and write up. Congrats on that beautiful new car! :thumbup:


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> Like others, I have enjoyed the pics and write up. Congrats on that beautiful new car! :thumbup:


+1


----------



## Suraj (Apr 23, 2006)

Bikie said:


> Sound like a great trip. We are from the Nortwest too. Who did you deal with on the car and what kind of a deal??


I worked with Ron Hansen @ BMW of Northwest ([email protected]). He provided excellent service. We closed the deal at $1000 over invoice.


----------



## Suraj (Apr 23, 2006)

*Day9 pics*

Day9 pics


----------



## Suraj (Apr 23, 2006)

*Day10 pics*

Day10 pics


----------



## Suraj (Apr 23, 2006)

*Day 11 pics*

Day 11 pics


----------



## Suraj (Apr 23, 2006)

*Day 12 pics*

Day 12 (last day) pics


----------



## Suraj (Apr 23, 2006)

Finally I got my car and have been having tons of fun with it. After a few days, we got nice sunshine here, so took a chance to take a few pictures. Here are some of them fresh from the camera.


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

congrats, car looks great


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

jorwig said:


> congrats, car looks great


+1 Reunited and it feels so good! :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

mdsbuc said:


> +1 Reunited and it feels so good! :thumbup:


+2 Great post, very nice photos. One more time - congratulation!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Suraj (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks folks for helping through the entire ED process. It was one WONDERFUL experience. 

The wait for re-delivery felt so long, eventually it took 7 weeks, 1 less than what the CA said. So, that was good. Now, I am busy enjoying the car and having a BLAST!!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats on gettting your baby back!
BTW, you have excellent taste :thumbup:


----------



## ddtan (Apr 28, 2006)

I've been waiting along with you, for your car to be redelivered. It gives an idea of what I can expect. Congratulations!
I've been in touch with Ron, and thanks to your help, it looks like we can work together.
Thank-you very much.


----------



## Suraj (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks mullman and ddtan for the kind words!!

ddtan: I am glad it's working out for you with Ron. He is a great CA and I would recommend him to anyone looking for a Bimmer. All the best for your upcoming ED.


----------

